# Took my two Cats to be Spayed and Neutered, Now they dont like each other?



## AmandaShay (Aug 16, 2011)

I took my cats Luna and Mr. Grey to be spayed and neutered. Before they went into the vet they loved each other more than anything. I go and pick them up and turn them out of their crates in my living room they start growling and hissing. So i put them back in crates until they calm down because i didnt want them to injure each other after being in surgery. I just put it off as the anaesthetic they used, that they werent completely themselves, they were still pretty groggy and staggery. But Mr Grey stayed his loving self with me and my bf but Luna decided to hide in my closet, but she did sleep in bed with us lastnight. This morning their both completely free of grogginess and seem fine except for the fact that Mr. Grey doesnt seem to recognize Luna, He is still hissing and growling at her, she just looks at him like "Dude its me, ya know the same cat you have lived with for months." Will he calm back down and start being nice to her again? Could that anaesthetic have messed with his mind like make him forget her or anything?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

She smells different to him. She smells like the vet. 

Take some vanilla extract and rub a little on each of them so they smell the same. Or take the blanket he was laying on and rub it all over her.... anything so they smell the same.


----------



## Tabbylove (Aug 14, 2011)

My cats did the same thing when I had the kitten spayed. It took them a day or two to get back to normal. I think when they come home they smell different from the vet. they were hissing at each other and even tried to fight - it's like they didn't recognize one another but after a day or two they were back to normal


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

AmandaShay: It's nothing to worry about. It's perfectly normal for one cat to not recognize the other after a vet visit. Whenever I would take one of my girls to the vet (even just for a grooming session), Abby would hiss at Muffs when they were back together. Curiously Muffs would never hiss at Abby. Muffs was like your Luna...she couldn't understand why Abby didn't recognize her. I now only take the girls to the vet together and I make sure that they're never separated while they're there (my vet is aware of this requirement), which seems to work. 

Krissy (MowMow) is right...it's because of the smell. So you can try what Krissy suggested: use something that makes them smell the same and hopefully that will work. However, the smell trick never worked in my case, so if it doesn't work in your case, I still wouldn't worry. After a few days of being together again, they'll be fine and will be back to the way they were.


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

I'd say it's definitely the smell of the vet that is causing this. If they have blankets or towels, rub your cats in it to make them smell the same.


----------

